# .40 caliber carry



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. 
I have been researching CCW for a little while. Currently I have a Walther PPS in 9mm, but was looking for something with slightly more stopping power, and was thinking of getting a .40 caliber. In researching, I came across several firearms that sounded great, only to find out that I am unable to buy them where I live (Massachusetts), as they are not Mass compliant. Post-'98 Glocks are unfortunately unable to be sold here, and pre-'98 Glocks are in short supply. I like my Walther, but for my new gun was hoping for something different. Have considered Sig P229, but from what I've heard it can be difficult to carry IWB, and is heavy as well. Sig P238 is smaller, but almost as heavy. 

So, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a great, reliable, accurate, CCW that is legal in Mass?? (I've considered moving, but wife says "no." lol) Thanks in advance!

-Barry


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's hard to make suggestions not knowing what your repressive state considers Massachusetts complient? Pre 98 Glocks vs. non-complient post 98 Glocks? That makes a tremendous amount of sense? Who makes the decision to consider what's complient vs. not complient? Legislature, police chief, governor, King, panel, board, dictator, mayor, firearm experts? Don't let your govenment fool you this non-complience garbage is an attempt to disarm law abiding citizens of their rights. They, who ever they are? are taking reasonable restrictions as far as possible. It places a burden on gun manufactures as well. I don't know whether or not you can even buy ammo over the internet and have it shipped to your door?


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, here in the People's Republic of Massachusetts, all firearms to be sold to us wee citizens need to comply with Massachusetts Consumer Protection regulations as well as the 1998 Gun Control Laws. Since these regulations were put in place in 1998, pre-1998 handguns are exempt. As a result, a good number of firearms manufacturers, instead of going through the arduous process of going through the compliance procedures in MA, just don't sell here. For example, Glocks are not sold to citizens, and only LEO's can buy them here. Varying HK models are not MA compliant. Springfield Armory has stated, "WE HAVE NO INTENTION OF GOING THROUGH THE MASSACHUSETTS CERTIFICATION PROCESS BECAUSE THE LAWS AND REGULATIONS ARE NOT CLEAR." Kimber also does not sell in MA. It really does get very frustrating when looking for a firearm here. And why people keep re-electing these bozos is beyond me. It seems they feel we need to be protected from ourselves. Just hoping some upcoming Supreme Court case effects sweeping change here, but I'm not counting on it. When I voiced my frustration at a dealership, their response was, "hey, you don't have to like the laws, you just have to follow them." So now I'm trying to find a GOOD .40 caliber pistol that is good for conceal carry. Someone mentioned the M&P, but I am unfamiliar with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

M&P is awesome, in my opinion. What ARE you allowed to buy? List some examples, and it might be easier to help you, not being familiar with Mass. 

Mark


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are happy with the PPS except for the caliber, then why not get a PPS in .40 caliber?

Alternatively, the Glock 27 is in .40 caliber and with a barrel replacement it can shoot .357 Sig.

If the Glock 27 is too "blocky" for your hand, maybe moving up to the Glock 36 in .45 caliber would make sense. The .45 is a more economical round in most cases, and a lot of people find the recoil less sharp. It is a proven man-stopping caliber. In a short barrel gun I would opt for 185 grain for the added muzzle velocity that would ensure reliable expansion.


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

@ Mark: That was pretty much my question. Having read up on a lot of firearms online, and narrowing it down to Glock, then finding out it is noncompliant was frustrating in the least. I was just wondering if anyone on this forum may have better knowledge of what is compliant in MA than I do so I stop doing research on guns that turn out later to have compliance issues. For example, I know the PPS is compliant, as I have one. But I'm unsure if other Walther models are compliant (PPQ, P99). 

@ Packard: I think the PPS is fine, but I also know there are lots of other guns out there, and would like to see what else would be available. I would also like something with a slightly better grip. As to the Glock 27 and 36; they are not sold in MA. I may be able to find a used (pre-1998) one somewhere, but they are in pretty short supply, and because of that, I've heard of used Glocks sold here for more $$ than a new one elsewhere. So that takes Glock out of the picture unfortunately, unless one falls in my lap. (one can hope)


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

keaneba said:


> ...
> @ Packard: I think the PPS is fine, but I also know there are lots of other guns out there, and would like to see what else would be available. I would also like something with a slightly better grip. As to the Glock 27 and 36; they are not sold in MA. I may be able to find a used (pre-1998) one somewhere, but they are in pretty short supply, and because of that, I've heard of used Glocks sold here for more $$ than a new one elsewhere. So that takes Glock out of the picture unfortunately, unless one falls in my lap. (one can hope)


Massachusetts requires some manual safety? Is that it?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bummer, the list is surprisingly short. Though it seems as though Glock is a big player. The listing doesn't mention anything about pre-98. 
You might wish to keep chipping away at the wife's resolve. 
With regard to the list, S&W M&P seems like reasonable starting point.
http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/chsb/firearms/approved_firearms_roster_06-2011.pdf


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

@ Overkill: Great list! Thanks!! Interesting Glock is on it, although it should have an asterisk next to it, indicating it can only be sold to Law Enforcement. I know there are some other guns as well, that although "legal," may only be sold to LEO's. Don't know which others those are, though.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow........... Never heard of restrictions like that. Based on the list, my recommendation is the Smith &Wesson M&P. I love mine, and it is reliable, shoots well, and is comfortable to carry. I also love the interchangeable grips. 

Of course, this is just my opinion. Hope it helps,

Mark


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

@ Mark: Thanks for the advice! I'll look into it!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

keaneba said:


> Well, here in the People's Republic of Massachusetts, all firearms to be sold to us wee citizens need to comply with Massachusetts Consumer Protection regulations as well as the 1998 Gun Control Laws. Since these regulations were put in place in 1998, pre-1998 handguns are exempt. As a result, a good number of firearms manufacturers, instead of going through the arduous process of going through the compliance procedures in MA, just don't sell here. For example, Glocks are not sold to citizens, and only LEO's can buy them here. Varying HK models are not MA compliant. Springfield Armory has stated, "WE HAVE NO INTENTION OF GOING THROUGH THE MASSACHUSETTS CERTIFICATION PROCESS BECAUSE THE LAWS AND REGULATIONS ARE NOT CLEAR." Kimber also does not sell in MA. It really does get very frustrating when looking for a firearm here. And why people keep re-electing these bozos is beyond me. It seems they feel we need to be protected from ourselves. Just hoping some upcoming Supreme Court case effects sweeping change here, but I'm not counting on it. When I voiced my frustration at a dealership, their response was, "hey, you don't have to like the laws, you just have to follow them." So now I'm trying to find a GOOD .40 caliber pistol that is good for conceal carry. Someone mentioned the M&P, but I am unfamiliar with it. Any suggestions?


Thank's, I'm a little clearer now, but the clearer I get the more I don't like it. I'd be getting as many friends, family members, internet contacts, or whoever to contact my local; state and congressman and senator via email or letter and submit your disapproval and request that this piece of law be repealed. I'd be one squeaky wheel, a good ole Boston Tea Party comes to mind as well! I myself am going to boycott concord grapes. I really liked my friends XD 40, fit my hand really well, Beretta PX4 Storm 40 compact is another good one, but I'm sure those two are not on the list as well. I'd move my ass out of that state so fast it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

@ Denner: Agreed about being squeaky! Tried to move a year ago, but the housing market had already dried up. Thanks for the advice. I really like what I've read about the XD as well, but seems like that's not an option.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

keaneba said:


> @ Denner: Agreed about being squeaky! Tried to move a year ago, but the housing market had already dried up. Thanks for the advice. I really like what I've read about the XD as well, but seems like that's not an option.


Yes, easier said than done about moving. Good wishes trying to find something on the list. I believe it to be unconstitutional myself, a very unreasonable restriction, just so sad to see this in the U.S. supposedly the land of the free.


----------



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree that the current law may be unconstitutional, and that's why I hope one of the upcoming cases to the Supreme Court may have some impact here, but we'll see. All we can do is try to get the current batch of bozos in the unemployment line themselves, and hope the new batch don't turn out to be just as bad. I really do think that things will get better in this country, though. Folks seem to be waking up to the creeping liberalism that's been occurring, and there seems to be some backlash now. Thanks for all the advice! Now to just pick which one. Should be easy, as the available list is so short. LOL


----------

